# To Seagull or not to Seagull?



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Morning all.

I have been contemplating my next watch and after a selection of SteelDives and then Vostoks, the Seagull 1963 really caught my eye. It's not my usual style but I'm really taken with how it looks.

Watching through some videos on Youtube and there was a good one from One More Watch regarding the Seagull 1963 and which ones are considered real or not. So now I'm confused as I could go on Seagull1963.org and choose a whole variety of different models but are they the real deal? Again Amazon or Chrono24 seems to have plenty on offer too.

Does anyone have one or have any advise? I wouldn't be so fussed about a sub £100 watch but looking at nearer double.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

There are several YouTube reviewers (as you say JOMW) who have tried various versions and have links to particular AliExpress stores. I would go for one of their links as you then know they provided a working watch to the reviewer.

Have you seen the recent comparison JOMW did with the 38 and 40mm versions? Also they do acrylic or sapphire options for the 38mm I believe.

They look nice watches for the money.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks Duncan, I will have another look and at some of the links. It's a lovely looking watch and just caught my eye as something very different to what I usually wear.

I enjoy the JOMW videos, the guy is actually rather charismatic and watchable compared to many Youtubers who are clearly not cut out for TV haha


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The quality/control and "origin" of these things can be variable. So cheapest and buying from a recommendation by someone who is effectively paid for doing so is worth thinking about.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> The quality/control and "origin" of these things can be variable. So cheapest and buying from a recommendation by someone who is effectively paid for doing so is worth thinking about.


 This is the best statement for the 1963s.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I keep in resisting but deep down, I know that I'll have one of these one day.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Mine was purchased on good faith, when I tried the chrono, the hand fell off. It turned out to be a very good looking fake! Be weary of where you get it from.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> Mine was purchased on good faith, when I tried the chrono, the hand fell off. It turned out to be a very good looking fake! Be weary of where you get it from.


 Thanks for the replies all, it's not letting me use any more reactions as appreciate each reply.

This would be my fear too, looks good but actually could be a bit iffy. Looking at Seagull1963.org, they not only have a lot of options on the watch their stock is supposedly checked and sent out from Belgium. Which you'd hope would mean a consistent quality but you never know haha.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

If anyone is really interested, I could probably have my arm twisted to part company with mine - I think I put it on, then back in the box. There was an itch, it was scratched, but never really made it into my life.

Sapphire version too which is always a winner


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm wearing mine now and love it. I'd been after one for a while and mentioned it to a mate who had one. Luckily for me he wanted to sell it and as it was originally purchased from poljot24.de I had little worry re it's origin.

It's a great watch, I love the simplicity of the dial, the numerals and contrasting hands. Very accurate too. There's decent sellers out there. Do your research or buy from a reputable source and you'll be fine.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I think they look awesome I did actually Order one a few weeks back but never turned up :watch:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Littlelegs said:


> poljot24.de


 good plan I think

I bought my Strela with a Seagull movement and it is jolly accurate - I bought it through Strela.de, but I am pretty sure I recognised the chap's name from Poljotuhren.de, and it is phenomenal. It's an auto though, so no decoration to speak of. It came very quickly with no fuss.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Littlelegs said:


> poljot24


 He is not the cheapest, but his reputation/after sales is very good and would be my choice.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

There is one up in the classifieds at the moment


----------



## Watch Alot (Oct 30, 2021)

Alex_225 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have been contemplating my next watch and after a selection of SteelDives and then Vostoks, the Seagull 1963 really caught my eye. It's not my usual style but I'm really taken with how it looks.
> 
> ...


 I have a 40mm version with sapphire. My stance is, if it looks like Seagull and has a Seagull movement in it, its a Seagull. I think Jodie more or less ended up saying something similar


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Not for me. When I lived in South Shields we called Seagulls Sh*te Hawks. I think it would spoil my perception of what is probably a good watch.


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Watch Alot said:


> I have a 40mm version with sapphire. My stance is, if it looks like Seagull and has a Seagull movement in it, its a Seagull. I think Jodie more or less ended up saying something similar


 I think I'm inclined to agree with you, reading some of the comments on there one person alludes to the fact that even official ones are technically "fake" if you're going to be pedantic on it.

Like you I'm swaying towards Seagull movement = Seagull watch. Was looking at the one on Watch Unique with a display back.


----------



## Watch Alot (Oct 30, 2021)

Alex_225 said:


> I think I'm inclined to agree with you, reading some of the comments on there one person alludes to the fact that even official ones are technically "fake" if you're going to be pedantic on it.
> 
> Like you I'm swaying towards Seagull movement = Seagull watch. Was looking at the one on Watch Unique with a display back.


 For most people the only watch with a mechanical chrono movement they will ever be able to afford, is one with a Seagull calibre. For £160 it's great value, and a lovely looking watch.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Have just bought the Geckota rose gold version for £160 in their sale. 37mm, domed acrylic, with display back. Looks fantastic. From a UK based, well respected company so should be no issues with quality control. If there are then it's easy enough to return. Will post some pics and first impressions when it arrives.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

al_kaholik said:


> There is one up in the classifieds at the moment


 It's a fake. Stop pushing it.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> It's a fake. Stop pushing it.


 That's fine, I'll retract it from the classifieds.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

My Geckota has arrived. It's a lovely little thing. Running at +8 secs according to my phone app. The chrono second hand does lurch a bit when activating and the strap could be better but suits the watch well enough. Domed acrylic crystal, gorgeous dial, blue hands and overall cracking vintage aesthetic which suits the movement perfectly IMO. If you can grab one on the sale then I would highly recommend doing so. Just a few quid more than from China but with next day delivery, a nicer design ( although that's subjective) and no worrying that you might get a dud.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I've been thinking about this for a while.. After careful consideration my answer is..

If it nobler in the mind.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

kanab22 said:


> My Geckota has arrived. It's a lovely little thing. Running at +8 secs according to my phone app. The chrono second hand does lurch a bit when activating and the strap could be better but suits the watch well enough. Domed acrylic crystal, gorgeous dial, blue hands and overall cracking vintage aesthetic which suits the movement perfectly IMO. If you can grab one on the sale then I would highly recommend doing so. Just a few quid more than from China but with next day delivery, a nicer design ( although that's subjective) and no worrying that you might get a dud.


 I do love the textured dial, very nice looking watch. Enjoy buddy.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cancel my comments above. Has anyone spotted the flaw yet? Was timing my dinner cooking when I realised that the minute register digits run up to 30 but it's a 60 minute register. D'oh! It's going back but I've already put extra holes in the strap. I'll let you know how I get on re a full refund.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

kanab22 said:


> Cancel my comments above. Has anyone spotted the flaw yet? Was timing my dinner cooking when I realised that the minute register digits run up to 30 but it's a 60 minute register. D'oh! It's going back but I've already put extra holes in the strap. I'll let you know how I get on re a full refund.


 Panic over. The markings are so small I didn't realise it jumps 2 indices every revolution. Strange design but no need to return it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

kanab22 said:


> Panic over. The markings are so small I didn't realise it jumps 2 indices every revolution. Strange design but no need to return it.


 Good.

I was trying to figure out what the problem was ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

Good news on not having to return that one! Looks nice. 

I ended up ordering from a seller on eBay. The ad looked interesting not just a generic, 'Here's the watch' type but actually going into some detail and explaining how the seller deals in those specific watches. I did quite a lot of Youtube watching too and seems there's a theme from people that there's three licensed factories in China for these types of watches. I have opted for a 40mm with domed acrylic in what seems like the most original design and the ST1901 movement.

Now the countdown to it arriving!


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

kanab22 said:


> Cancel my comments above. Has anyone spotted the flaw yet? Was timing my dinner cooking when I realised that the minute register digits run up to 30 but it's a 60 minute register. D'oh! It's going back but I've already put extra holes in the strap. I'll let you know how I get on re a full refund.


 What were you thinking anyway? You're not supposed to use it!

p.s. my Seagull automatic chrono (ST1940) keeps really good time.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Interesting perhaps, I have 2 vintage Seagull watches (ST5's), 2 modern (ST 19 and ST3600) all of which have remarkably accurate time keeping. I also have a new Timex with a Seagull movement, and the timekeeping is poor, reading some of the feedback on the Timex site, it would appear that this is a common complaint, so possibly QC issues with Timex ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

WRENCH said:


> QC issues with Timex ?


 The Seagull movements in both my Marlin re-issues are exceptionally well-regulated. The one in the California dial version is scarily accurate. I did (eventually) notice this little QC gremlin in the first version re-issue though. Can you spot it? Not bad enough to send it back; I'll just get my friendly watchmaker to fix it when I have some other stuff for him to do.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

rhaythorne said:


> Can you spot it?


 Hour/minute hands slightly out of sync.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep. Given that these days I barely know what day of the week it is a few minutes here and there doesn't matter much :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

rhaythorne said:


> Yep. Given that these days I barely know what day of the week it is a few minutes here and there doesn't matter much :laugh:


 I was watching a film the other day and the camera zeroed in on a wall clock (time was important to the plot at that point) and the minute hand was showing quarter too but the hour hand was about 5 past the hour. How the props guys mangled that I'll never know, but I lost a few minutes of my life winding it back to pause the movie and slowly shake my head and pass silent judgement on some sloppy work.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The top of the eight is missing too. :tongue:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> He is not the cheapest, but his reputation/after sales is very good and would be my choice.


 Agreed and he's very easy to contact and very friendly. Had a few email convos with Julian, talking about trips I've had to Germany and his honeymoon was a trip to Scotland.


----------



## Mike P Ryan (Nov 9, 2021)

al_kaholik said:


> If anyone is really interested, I could probably have my arm twisted to part company with mine - I think I put it on, then back in the box. There was an itch, it was scratched, but never really made it into my life.
> 
> Sapphire version too which is always a winner


 Still interested in moving this - am in the market and happy to buy new but haven't found anywhere local/trustworthy

Thats a question by the way.... sorry.....

Are you still interested in moving this? I am looking for a beater/daily and figured this would be good.

Was thinking of a Longines Spirit Auto in sunburst blue but this is maybe a more sensible option


----------



## Roy62 (11 mo ago)

Alex_225 said:


> Good news on not having to return that one! Looks nice.
> 
> I ended up ordering from a seller on eBay. The ad looked interesting not just a generic, 'Here's the watch' type but actually going into some detail and explaining how the seller deals in those specific watches. I did quite a lot of Youtube watching too and seems there's a theme from people that there's three licensed factories in China for these types of watches. I have opted for a 40mm with domed acrylic in what seems like the most original design and the ST1901 movement.
> 
> Now the countdown to it arriving!


 Do you have a link. I am going to get one later in the year for my 60th


----------

